

Pebble CEO: An Apple Smartwatch Won't Stop Us - 6thSigma
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100453508

======
6thSigma
> Migicovsky said he couldn't comment on whether or not Apple or other
> companies had approached him about a possible acquisition of Pebble.

Interesting.

